# Need advice on 'zombie room' for my son's school fall fest



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I would use a "walking Dead" theme....One classic shot out of the series is the chained double doors with red paint on them, "DEAD DO NOT OPEN". Perhpas a trail of fake blood....a gurney....a severed arm and leg thrown on the ground for good measure and.....most importantly....a large strobe light...The strobe will cast an eerily pall on the hallway and disorientate your "guests" , thereby elevating the excitement .


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

post some pics when you're done wackychimp...!!!!


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

I love Oaklawn's Walking Dead doors idea! Here's something I have pinned, could do it for the windows maybe?


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh thats a great idea...I like how you did that!


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

If you have helpers/actors, you could take VampVixen's post to the next level. Make a strong wall with a boarded opening and have the actors banging on it and reaching through. Or maybe a shiatsu grabber could be reaching through.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

These are great! Thanks everyone. Any other suggestions?


----------

